# Weed Treatment



## sanlawn (Apr 26, 2020)

I have some weeds in my lawn - mostly dandelions and crabgrass. I also have a mint growing in one corner of my garden. There are some boxwoods in the front. I am planning to spray to the Bayer Advanced All in One Lawn weed and Crabgrass weed killer in my lawn to kill the weeds. If the spray falls on the mint plants, will it also be eliminated. Also what about the boxwood and any other tree? I am very new to Gardening.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

The active ingredient is 4-D Dymethylamine Salt, which is also known as 2-4-D. It's designed for killing broadleaf weeds, but you get this on your boxwoods and it'll harm them too. If I remember correctly, it was one of the ingredients used by the military in the Vietnam war, as part of a stronger herbicide called Agent Orange - so yes, spray it on the weed and not on you/other plants.

With 2-4-D, you don't want to spray it when it's windy out (so you don't overspray and hit flowers/shrubs).

It should kill the mint as well, but mint is quite invasive, especially if it gets in the lawn.

The 2-4-D we buy today is so watered down, so don't get all spooked that it was used as a herbicide by the military. Besides, it wasn't 2-4-D that caused the issues, it was another ingredient.

EDIT: I was correct, it was part of the Agent Orange herbicide.


----------



## sanlawn (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks, is there any safe recommendation for herbicide that kills only weeds but not the flowers and shrubs.


----------

